# Hyatt resale price trends and ROFR



## DVB42 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there any information for recent Hyatt resale transactions that provide a typical price per point value? In the two or three I have looked at, I have noticed a few very nice resorts selling between one and two dollars per point. This seems very low to me and I am considering Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in Texas. Has Hyatt been opting ROFR in recent sales?


----------



## bdh (Jan 31, 2012)

DVB42 said:


> Is there any information for recent Hyatt resale transactions that provide a typical price per point value? In the two or three I have looked at, I have noticed a few very nice resorts selling between one and two dollars per point. This seems very low to me and I am considering Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch in Texas. Has Hyatt been opting ROFR in recent sales?



If you haven't come across Kal's site yet, here's the link to the resale/ROFR log.   http://bywindkal.com/Hyatt/ROFR/ROFRResults.pdf

The current thought is that HRC has been very selective when it comes to ROFR - I'd believe it would take a combination of all 3 factors (high point, prime unit and extremely low price) for them to step in and ROFR a week.  

The price of TS's has been hit harder than other real estate by the economy over the past 2 years - so there are definitely some tempting resale opportunities out there.


----------



## Kal (Jan 31, 2012)

Hyatt is not selling properties in their inventory now, so I can't imagine they want to take on more.

Even if the purchase price may be attractive, look carefully at the legacy of annual maintenance fees and how that could increase with foreclosure actions with current owners.  Remember, those owners that remain have to carry the budget established for all units, not just units where the MF is being paid.  Moreover, every resort gets one year older every year.  That means a higher cost of repair, maintenance and replacement hitting the MF.

If you find a good deal, the owner has already decided to bail just to get out of the annual fees.  I suspect many of those sellers would accept any purchase offer.


----------



## Sullco2 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Is Hyatt Residence Club just biding time?*

Kal,

Do you think that Hyatt is just waiting for some economic threshold before they budget for more aggressive marketing?  From your comment, it appears that things are in suspended animation.

True?


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe Hyatt has changed their business model. The housing market has definitely had a big negative impact on classic time share sales as that clearly is a discretionary purchase which can be postponed by prospective buyers. People are also looking at their own budgets where the annual maintenance fees cause lots of intestinal blockage. Taken together, sales are down and it's hard to imagine Hyatt wants to deal with not only marketing their existing inventory but adding to that inventory.

From all observations, their business model has shifted to fractional and whole ownership properties. Since the typical transaction cost would be 6 figures their target is a very affluent customer base. Accordingly, they don't have to wait for the economy to recover.

For the rest of us who are not looking for the perfect $300,000 time share property to grab, we have to live with existing resorts. The key to observe is the rate of foreclosure at the various Hyatt time shares. That is a clear indication of future sales availability and MF.


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks to all. Great web site KAL, it was very helpful!


----------



## Beardeddragon (Feb 11, 2012)

*For closures*

By property. Where are these listed?


----------



## Beardeddragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Where are the foreclosures listed?


----------

